# Humans will be extinct in 100 years



## SK-1 (Jun 19, 2015)

(PhysOrg.com) -- Eminent Australian scientist Professor Frank Fenner, who helped to wipe out smallpox, predicts humans will probably be extinct within 100 years, because of overpopulation, environmental destruction and climate change.
Fenner, who is emeritus professor of microbiology at the Australian National University (ANU) in Canberra, said homo sapiens will not be able to survive the population explosion and “unbridled consumption,” and will become extinct, perhaps within a century, along with many other species. United Nations official figures from last year estimate the human population is 6.8 billion, and is predicted to pass seven billion next year.

Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2010-06-humans-extinct-years-eminent-scientist.html#jCp


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2015)

Massive population decline, yes; extinction, no.

It's been too long since we've had a world war and/or major plague.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2015)

Well I wouldn't even worry about because i am 36 years old


----------



## mroofie (Jun 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Massive population decline, yes; extinction, no.
> 
> It's been too long since we've had a world war and/or major plague.


Be careful what you Fish for 












Knoxx29 said:


> Let me try to guess what you mean


edit check again please


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2015)

mroofie said:


> what you Fish for


Let me try to guess what you mean



mroofie said:


> agian


It that a Chinese word?
Como on


----------



## wagana (Jun 19, 2015)

How old are those news? We're more than 7B for some time


----------



## mroofie (Jun 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It that a Chinese word?
> Como on


My bad its early in the morning xD
(Just Woke up)


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 19, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> How old are those news? We're more than 7B for some time



Article was posted in 2010...  so 95 years and counting, supposedly.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's been too long since we've had a world war and/or major plague.




Really?  Up yours, Ford.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 19, 2015)

And somewhere Malthus is rolling in his grave.


Anyone else want to make a prediction based upon nothing?  I predict that sentient bananas will one day enslave humanity....




On the death note, yes.  Population surges, coupled with idiocy like anti-vaxers, will likely lead to another plague.  That's far more in line with our history than a massive extinction.


----------



## mroofie (Jun 19, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> And somewhere Malthus is rolling in his grave.
> 
> 
> Anyone else want to make a prediction based upon nothing?  I predict that sentient bananas will one day enslave humanity....
> ...


WW3


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> bananas


Did you mention


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 19, 2015)

Overpopulation is going to become a huge issue in the coming years. But to say extinction within 100 is a bit bold.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2015)

The film Soylent Green taught me everything I need to know about population management. If the population becomes too large, the balance will be restored by some means, whether it be disease and pestilence or food shortages or war. Its an unfortunate thing, but humans aren't really capable of managing themselves.

We certainly won't ever become extinct. That's just headline baiting.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 19, 2015)

Nonsense


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2015)

Everytime people talk about Humanity extinction is like they watch too much Resident Evil


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well either way in 100 years I will be gone anyway.


----------



## Countryside (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2015)

It is one more  Nostradamus Prediction


----------



## qubit (Jun 19, 2015)

I'll be extinct by then anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 19, 2015)

I think the biggest issue we face today that'll likely lead to the death of a significant percentage of the population is from relying on to few crops.
To few  and few strains of the same crop controlled by a corporation is a serious disaster waiting to happen.

One simple fungus or weed and in one season the worlds food source becomes scarce...
The same corporation that controls most of the worlds seeds also control most of the worlds pesticides and is looking to take over a company that sells a product that is believed to be causing the demise of the bees.
*Neonicotinoids *


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well I wouldn't even worry about because i am 36 years old



he he he... d#mn you. i dunno i should laugh or cry


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 19, 2015)

Its said that the Chicxulub asteroid impact wiped out the dinosaurs in a mass extinction event

funny how i dined on dinosaur desendents last night (chicken),
Storys like this are just pure plain bullshit 
guess some moron scientist is looking for some research grant funding

as Gloria Gaynor  sang


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> We certainly won't ever become extinct. That's just headline baiting.


Humans are like cockroaches, there will always be remnant pockets of them surviving, unless a whole Earth event occurs.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 19, 2015)

We survived the Inca/Mayan predictions that still pass us by every so-many years, we passed 21-12-2012 with no issue, we survived the Millennium Bug, we are surviving everyday life in Orwells Big Brother society.

We have been tried and tested by plague and disease, worldwide warfare, nuclear warfare, catastrophies in industry, oil spills and genocidal dictators.

COME AT ME BRO.

Evolution is a beautiful thing, really. We will survive, one way or the other, with a small or a massive population, whatever is necessary for survival. We have one thing that nobody else has, conscience, and we are the top of the food chain.

Not worried at all.


----------



## SonicZap (Jun 19, 2015)

The only thing that I can see completely killing the human race (prior to sun burning out) would be a hit by a giant asteroid. The current resource consumption and global warming could kill billions of people and cause a big hit into the economy and global standard of living, however.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> we are the top of the food chain.
> 
> Not worried at all.


Try saying that if you are swimming in the middle of an ocean surrounded by sharks


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 19, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Try saying that if you are swimming in the middle of an ocean surrounded by sharks



Shark does taste pretty good.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2015)

I think i will wait and see what happens.

Does anyone fancy a bet?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Massive population decline, yes; extinction, no.
> 
> It's been too long since we've had a world war and/or major plague.



hehe yeah governments gotta make money some how lol.


Anyways as seen as were the ones destroying the planet it be a real shame if every thing else here would have to suffer if it was coursed by us.

No humans = much better earth.


----------



## onomradus (Jun 19, 2015)

SK-1 said:


> because of overpopulation


B...S....


SK-1 said:


> because of environmental destruction and climate change





SK-1 said:


> humans will probably be extinct within 100 years


maybe/maybe not


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> We certainly won't ever become extinct. That's just headline baiting.


It could happen.  Case in point: giant asteroid hits Earth and the entire surface of the planet turns molten.  It's not likely but it is entirely plausible.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It could happen.  Case in point: giant asteroid hits Earth and the entire surface of the planet turns molten.  It's not likely but it is entirely plausible.




2013 TV135







Ukrainian astronomers  discovered a 1,345-foot (410m) rock which has the potential to destroy Earth in just 17 years time, on 26 August 2032.

The international scientific community has classed the rogue asteroid - 2013 TV135 - as one of the two most dangerous ever recorded.

If it does hit Earth, it would create 2,500 megatons of TNT energy - enough to frazzle all living things on the planet.

Experts at NASA confirmed  the collision is possible.

An Earth impact would have the kinetic energy of 2,500 megatons of TNT,[3] approximately 60 times the energy of Russia's 50 Mt Tsar Bomba. This would also be equivalent to 16 times the 1883 eruption of Krakatoa which was 200 Mt and had aVolcanic Explosivity Index of 6.

Scientists at the Crimean Astrophysical Observatory said the rock could pass by, or hit earth.

Chief astronomer Gennady Borisov said: “I was watching the Giraffe constellation, monitoring it as part of our comet search programme.

"The first observations show that it moves quickly and is relatively close."

Don Yeoman, of NASA said: "The current probability of no impact in 2032 [is] about 99.998 per cent."

"This is a relatively new discovery.

"With more observations, I fully expect we will be able to significantly reduce, or rule out entirely, any impact probability for the foreseeable future, for this one at least"


They have hit earth before and they will hit earth again .....have a nice day


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 19, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> Evolution is a beautiful thing, really. We will survive, one way or the other, with a small or a massive population, whatever is necessary for survival. We have one thing that nobody else has, conscience, and we are the top of the food chain.



Not to justify this click-baity headline article, but I really doubt genocide distinguishes between animals with or without consience.  If the earth or space decides to kill us all with some mass extincition event, we're screwed.  Short of that though, I'm not losing sleep.



> Not worried at all.



Me neither.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> They have hit earth before and they will hit earth again .....have a nice day



I believe that's the one with l like 0.05% odds, still highly risky but also not losing sleep over that...


----------



## peche (Jun 19, 2015)

no way… I still want to see something like Blackmesa research facility incident in real life, so I hope I will last a little bit for hold my orange crowbar,


----------



## v12dock (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## R-T-B (Jun 19, 2015)

peche said:


> no way… I still want to see something like Blackmesa research facility incident in real life, so I hope I will last a little bit for hold my orange crowbar,








We're working on it man...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I believe that's the one with l like 0.05% odds, still highly risky but also not losing sleep over that...



absolutely right it isnt worth losing sleep over but not because of the probability rate of these events but because we have absolutely no control or defense systems.

Loads of these events are recorded across the planet




An illustration of the Chicxulub impact crater in the Yucatán Peninsula.

Top 10 Hits
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...t-asteroid-impacts-meteorites-space-2012da14/


Plenty of people are researching these things but often they appear from the outer reaches of the solar system and they are comparitively tiny and very difficult to find.


----------



## peche (Jun 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> We're working on it man...


so if you can dream it you can achieve it?
thanks for not disappoint me


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Plenty of people are researching these things but often they appear from the outer reaches of the solar system and they are comparitively tiny and very difficult to find.



very relevent and as a Recent very Public incident has just happened
ie that small air burst astroid in centrel southern RUSSIA

Not SEEN untill the vapor trails were filmed because it came from an unexpected trajectory  But THEY FELT IT EXPLODE  
Just imagine this scenario 
Rouge bigger Astroid flys in again "" Undetected ""  hits earth 
Stupid paranoid General thinks My God WE just been Nuked ""RETALIATE MISSLES AWAY ""


----------



## rruff (Jun 19, 2015)

ShiBDiB said:


> Overpopulation is going to become a huge issue in the coming years. But to say extinction within 100 is a bit bold.



It's total nonsense. At least for the reasons he gives. 

A warmer planet will increase the habitable zone, not lower it. An ice age (which is due BTW) would really screw things up. 

Best estimates for population is that it will top out at <10B and slowly decline. Population naturally declines as countries develop. At any rate, this is something that is controllable if necessary, as China has proven. 






Environmental pollution and damage can also be controlled if necessary. Every developed country does a passable job at this. 

But I predict we will have a much smaller human population in 100 years for other reasons. Namely computer and AI advances will make most people unemployable at a decent wage, meaning consumer-capitalism will be dead. And along with that freedom, democracy, and wealth sharing. We'll have oligarchy instead, with no pretense of democracy. They will want the useless humans to die off, leaving the planet's resources and production to be distributed among a much smaller population.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jun 19, 2015)

To quote Agent Smith: "Human beings are a disease."


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 19, 2015)

Technology has a solution to the Human Plague
buy INTEL SHARES


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah he is just taking into account trends.

If we keep screwing with the planet, it will become hostile and there will be plenty of people around to scream and panic and we all know how panicing works out and bam lots of us dead.

Then if the planet is too messed up and needs 200 or more years to repair itself those left over will struggle to survive. 

Couple that with how spoiled we are. Yea I can imagine extinction.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2015)

v12dock said:


>



Thanked and quoted for awesomeness


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2015)

rruff said:


> But I predict we will have a much smaller human population in 100 years for other reasons. Namely computer and AI advances will make most people unemployable at a decent wage, meaning consumer-capitalism will be dead. And along with that freedom, democracy, and wealth sharing. We'll have oligarchy instead, with no pretense of democracy. They will want the useless humans to die off, leaving the planet's resources and production to be distributed among a much smaller population.


Unemployment leads to population growth, not decline.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> The film Soylent Green taught me everything I need to know about population management. If the population becomes too large, the balance will be restored by some means, whether it be disease and pestilence or food shortages or war. Its an unfortunate thing, but humans aren't really capable of managing themselves.
> 
> We certainly won't ever become extinct. That's just headline baiting.


Why do you think all the major world powers have huge stockpiles of different plagues, if food starts running out then they will be unleashed...... Maybe  I highly recommend reading a book called "Pestilence" by a US author called Randall Wood, it's fiction but really really good and quite believable, one of the best I have ever read, cheap download too from Amazon.


----------



## rruff (Jun 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Unemployment leads to population growth, not decline.



Why? It is super simple to keep "useless masses" from breeding. Removing the *incentive* to have kids would be a first step.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Why do you think all the major world powers have huge stockpiles of different plagues, if food starts running out then they will be unleashed



Source?
Mr. Randall Wood perchance?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2015)

rruff said:


> Why? It is super simple to keep "useless masses" from breeding. Removing the *incentive* to have kids would be a first step.


A man and a women are bored with nothing to do.  They also can't afford contraceptives.  You do the math.  The higher the income, the fewer the children.

Yeah, it is the exact opposite of what it should be but it is the way it is.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Source?
> Mr. Randall Wood perchance?


No me in relation to stockpiles of biological, unless they have incinerated them in the last 10 years (you can actually verify quite a bit of factual stuff on line if you know where to go too)....... little point in keeping biological for warfare these days, so very last decade, difficult to control, even more difficult to move, but then again in other scenario's would you be bothered about the control element?  The real challenge is delivery, especially if you don't want who you are delivering it to to know it came from you, that's where the research is at these days I think.

Obviously what I don't know is if they would ever be used in the situation this thread describes, it's a thought though!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2015)

Vaccine is where the research is at.  We innoculate the friendlies and infect our enemies.

Ebola vaccine anyone?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2015)

It was assumed World War 3 would be fought over oil.  That possibility still exists.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 19, 2015)

Well I only have about 40 yrs left on this planet(hopefully less I turn 40 next weekend....) So it's just not my problem. Now that is not to say I don't care about the planet and the issues that go along with it but I have enough to worry about in my own life right now to worry about what's gonna happen after I'm dead.


----------



## Countryside (Jun 19, 2015)

The End is Nigh


----------



## Countryside (Jun 19, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> Well I only have about 40 yrs left on this planet(hopefully less I turn 40 next weekend....) So it's just not my problem. Now that is not to say I don't care about the planet and the issues that go along with it but I have enough to worry about in my own life right now to worry about what's gonna happen after I'm dead.



Tell that to your children.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> Well I only have about 40 yrs left on this planet(hopefully less I turn 40 next weekend....) So it's just not my problem. Now that is not to say I don't care about the planet and the issues that go along with it but I have enough to worry about in my own life right now to worry about what's gonna happen after I'm dead.


I am 55 on Sunday, a ticking time bomb I be


----------



## Jborg (Jun 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It was assumed World War 3 would be fought over oil.  That possibility still exists.


 
"cough" basically what is happening in the middle east right now....

http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-secret-stupid-saudi-us-deal-on-syria/5410130


----------



## Countryside (Jun 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It was assumed World War 3 would be fought over oil.  That possibility still exists.



The possibility of WW3 is when Russia convinces China to attack USA then Russia can attack Europe  but world war is out dated because today's wars are covert.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 19, 2015)

Countryside said:


> Tell that to your children.



You are very right.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> You are very right.





Countryside said:


> Tell that to your children.


I agree with what @INSTG8R Said, btw The Title says 100 Years, that's mean that even his Children won't be alive


----------



## Countryside (Jun 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I agree with what @INSTG8R Said, btw The Title says 100 Years, that's mean that even his Children won't be alive



Tankeløst hode får lettest sove.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 19, 2015)

Countryside said:


> Tankeløst hode får lettest sove.


beklager jeg ikke snakker språket ditt


----------



## rruff (Jun 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> A man and a women are bored with nothing to do.  They also can't afford contraceptives.  You do the math.  The higher the income, the fewer the children.
> Yeah, it is the exact opposite of what it should be but it is the way it is.



That's how it is in the 3rd world cesspool of Africa, exclusively. That isn't going to happen in any semi-developed country, and these are the ones where technological unemployment will occur. 

I'm amazed at how low the fertility rates are in other poor parts of the world. Central and South America, and SE Asia. And most developed countries are well below replacement.


----------



## Bansaku (Jun 19, 2015)

SK-1, no offense, but quack Scientists and the phoney baloney UN have been predicting 'Doom and Gloom' for years. Where are the record breaking hurricanes, or tornados, Earth splitting mega-quakes, drought, or mass-fammin? This movement of 'fear' started in the 1960s (big surprise) and slowly but surely, the original sh!t disturbers are getting old and basically are saying they were wrong (i.e. James Lovelock).

Some facts (I am assuming everyone here is savvy enough to use Google):

1) The Earth is still 10'C off from it's 'normal' temperature. The average temperature since the Earth has been able to sustain terrestrial life is 24'C.

2) The Earth is still coming out of the last ice age; There is not normally icebergs and glaciers in the summertime.

3) There are more trees as of today than there was 100+ years ago. Not by a small margin either. In fact the Earth has never been greener.

4) Due to displacement, if every iceberg and glacier melted the ocean levels would not rise. Any land based glaciers will simply melt and either be absorbed by the ground (because it will be warm enough that permafrost will allow the water to be absorbed) and/or feed into the dwindling lakes and rivers (like they do now)

5) Carbon (CO2) is NOT the enemy of mankind; It is not harmful pollution, It's plant food. Do you really hate anything that is green because getting rid of CO2 means the greenery will suffer! Why are forests so damn huge? It's because of all the animals feeding them with their waste. i.e. Their poop and their exhaust (aka their breath). Less CO2 means less green and therefore less wildlife.

6 NO species of plant or animal has EVER gone extinct because of the climate getting warmer. It is absolutely silly to think otherwise. Just look at the last ice age and ask yourselves where are the sabre-toothed tigers and woolly mammoths (amongst others)?

7) There is no food shortage, there is a food distribution problem. We have more than enough food in reserves to feed the world 4 times over. However the West is fat and selfish and getting food to where it's needed before it goes bad is sadly not our #1 priority.

8) The entire population of the Earth can easily and comfortably live in the State of Texas. We are not running out of room. Just good prime real-estate.

9) 1000s of plant and animal life ARE NOT disappearing at an alarming rate. It IS  true in certain areas there are a lot of endangered animals on the verge of becoming extinct, but that is due to uneducated, bankrupt souls in 3rd world backwards countries who think having intercourse with a pre-pubesant children will cure them of HIV/Aids. Like a Siberian Tiger's glad-bladder is going to make an impotent small willied Chinaman Ron Jeremy.

10) Climate change is real, man-made climate change is not. How high and mighty we must think of ourselves that we have the power to effect the climate! Sorry folks, the Earth is doing what is has been doing for close to a billion years; who the f*ck do we think we are that our pin-pricks of industry can have such a large scale impact? Humans have no sense of scale and forget how small we are and how BIG the Earth is.

Is the Human race destroying the planet? Nope! Mankind is however slowly killing ourselves. Yes! We are draining pollution into fresh water, and blindly clear-cutting forests, we are destroying natural habitats for the animals. However, it is very isolated and overall at such a small scale perpetuated by un-educated 3rd world nations. It doesn't take a whole lot of time and effort to see that we are wardens of our lands in the West. We are educated and know better. To think otherwise is either ignorance or arrogance (and full of self-loathing). The Earth will continue on how she has for 4 billion years. Mankind will kill each other long before the planet turns on us do to our activities.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2015)

rruff said:


> That's how it is in the 3rd world cesspool of Africa, exclusively. That isn't going to happen in any semi-developed country, and these are the ones where technological unemployment will occur.


No, it happens everywhere.  The difference is that most other countries have enough wealthy/infertile/same sex people (0-2 kids) to offset the low income people (3-??? kids).  A lot of the former even adopt the latter's kids.

For every piece of technology sold, how many low income jobs does it require?  The plastics come predominantly from the massive oil industry.  The silica and metals come from the massive mining industry.  The power produced to run them come from the grid which has its own supportive industries.  The batteries?  Yup, they require mining too.  Nevermind all the electronic waste the garbage industry has to process nor all the interim manufacturing processes (like converting silica into silicon wafers) and purifying metal from ore.  We also can't forget all of the glass.  Technology does put some people out of work but as technology grows, it has created even more jobs in other fields to support it.  For example, when a company like Ford decides to mechanize their production lines, they're tapping all of the aforementioned resources to get there.  It isn't unemployment; it is relocation.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Technology does put some people out of work but as technology grows, it has created even more jobs in other fields to support it.  For example, when a company like Ford decides to mechanize their production lines, they're tapping all of the aforementioned resources to get there.  It isn't unemployment; it is relocation.


Tell that to the line worker that was relocated to the unemployment line.


----------



## broken pixel (Jun 19, 2015)

This is what happens to a society ruled by materialistic people & materialistic objects, with compassion for life diminishing by the hour.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 19, 2015)

Bansaku said:


> SK-1, no offense, but....



You'd have to kinda know him to realize that it was a very successful troll post 



broken pixel said:


> This is what happens to a society ruled by materialistic people & materialistic objects, with compassion for life diminishing by the hour.



Here here!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2015)

Mr.Scott said:


> Tell that to the line worker that was relocated to the unemployment line.


As I said, relocated.  If the line worker is unwilling to move to where the jobs are, that's his problem.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 20, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> As I said, relocated.  If the line worker is unwilling to move to where the jobs are, that's his problem.


Typical upper management answer.
In the real world, sometimes it's not that simple.


----------



## rruff (Jun 20, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Technology does put some people out of work but as technology grows, it has created even more jobs in other fields to support it.



Yes it has! That's going to change when computers and robots get more capable, though. It's only a matter of time, and not that much either.


----------



## broken pixel (Jun 20, 2015)

*GOD= Gold, Oil & Drugs*

The main problem with the Earth is the vibratory frequencies created by us humans. The frequencies we emanate are low frequencies caused by all the mass chaos & corruption that exist among our species.

Instead of harnessing a state of mind that everything matters, the status quo is conditioned. To sustain life as a whole ecosystem the human race needs to remove the mentality that the Human race is more important than other lifeforms. How hard is it to grasp that the Earth gives us home aswell as life & we need to stop fucking with the loop. 

Human life is intelligent & feeds off the lesser intelligent species yet the human species will not conform within Earth/ Gaia rules for existence on the planet. 

There are way to many intelligent sociopaths in high places to sustain a civilization.


http://www.schumannresonator.com/


----------



## rruff (Jun 20, 2015)

Bansaku said:


> Some facts (I am assuming everyone here is savvy enough to use Google):



Yes I am! You I'm not so sure about...



> 1) The Earth is still 10'C off from it's 'normal' temperature.
> 2) The Earth is still coming out of the last ice age; There is not normally icebergs and glaciers in the summertime.



Complete hooey. It doesn't matter what the temperature was a billion years ago. We care about slightly more recent norms. And on that scale *we've been experiencing a brief warm period for the last 10,000 years. *We aren't "coming out of an ice age", we've been fully out for 10k years. You could make a very good case that *we are overdue to enter the next ice age.*








> 3) There are more trees as of today than there was 100+ years ago. Not by a small margin either. In fact the Earth has never been greener.



Source? 



> 6) NO species of plant or animal has EVER gone extinct because of the climate getting warmer. It is absolutely silly to think otherwise.



Of course they have. It's absolutely silly to think otherwise. 



> 10) Climate change is real, man-made climate change is not. How high and mighty we must think of ourselves that we have the power to effect the climate!



The massive increase in greenhouse gases has been caused by us and has had an effect of warming the temperature. And it will become greater. I do not however think it's a problem. Sure there will be changes to deal with, but a warmer temperature is unlikely to be anything like the catastrophe that we *know* a colder temperature would be. We still don't know what has caused the great temperature fluctuations of the past. We do know that another ice age is likely not too far in the future unless we do something to prevent it.

That isn't snow below. *That's an ice sheet thousands of feet thick. *It makes a couple feet of sea level rise seem kinda insignificant...


----------



## broken pixel (Jun 20, 2015)

People keep posting scientific theory yet the facts are in plane site to behold with human eye's that are able to somewhat tune out & tune in per say.
The extinction of humans on this planet Earth is inevitable within the current HGLS while the human race accelerates the inevitable to extinction.

Humans cause extinction to other lifeforms on this planet without thought of how it effects the entire realm of life/ energy that exists in unison within the infinite Universe containing all the sociopath a$$hats.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2015)

http://www.globalpost.com/article/6588334/2015/06/19/sixth-mass-extinction-here-us-study


----------



## Steevo (Jun 20, 2015)

MT Alex said:


> Really?  Up yours, Ford.




Not that I want a war, but it has been the status quo way for the "in power" to help boost the economic growth of their sponsors and to trim the work force and make sure we have enough rampant unquestioned patriotism.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 20, 2015)

So after reading through this thread I've come to the conclusion that some of you are simply fucking retarded.
Some of you don't understand cause and effect....
Others think one machine that replaces 11 workers while the population increases is somehow going to create jobs...
Some of you don't need to read long winded science articles that explain what should be common sense...kudos to them!
Some people I think actually look at war, famine and economic hardship as a good thing....seriously Ford? LOL I think you got stuck...just sayin


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2015)

You seem to think you are reasonably intelligent, and understand cause and effect.
Explain why war and famine are not a good thing pertaining to population control.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You seem to think you are reasonably intelligent, and understand cause and effect.
> Explain why war and famine are not a good thing pertaining to population control.



If we're just pertaining to population control, there are more efficient means, but eh, they work.

But there's kinda that morality thing...


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2015)

There's always that pesky morality thing.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You seem to think you are reasonably intelligent, and understand cause and effect.
> Explain why war and famine are not a good thing pertaining to population control.


Because killing humans isn't the answer when we have simple and effective methods of preventing pregnancies and sterilizing people.
Taking steps to prevent the issue in the first place is always the better solution.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2015)

jmcslob said:


> Because killing humans isn't the answer when we have simple and effective methods of preventing pregnancies and sterilizing people.
> Taking steps to prevent the issue in the first place is always the better solution.


And therein lies the dilemma, who decides who is sterilized etc, is it based on caste, economic situation, age, weight?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> And therein lies the dilemma, who decides who is sterilized etc, is it based on caste, economic situation, age, weight?


How about everyone is limited to one child for a few generations than once we are at sustainable levels bring it up to two....(says the person that is about to have a 3rd child)
Doesn't need to be a dilemma at all given the alternative...


----------



## SK-1 (Jun 20, 2015)

RCoon said:


> We certainly won't ever become extinct. That's just headline baiting.


Did you get your crystal ball on sale? I hear the Dinosaurs got screwed on theirs. Frigging craigslist.



Bansaku said:


> 1) The Earth is still 10'C off from it's 'normal' temperature.



So you must have a crystal ball too?? Enlighten us all as to the normal earth temperature.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2015)

jmcslob said:


> How about everyone is limited to one child for a few generations than once we are at sustainable levels bring it up to two....(says the person that is about to have a 3rd child)
> Doesn't need to be a dilemma at all given the alternative...


That "solution" still leads to exponential growth, the death rate would have to increase faster than the birth rate.
How about making IVF and adoption illegal as well?
There's always going to be some people that don't like the options, but if there's no choice, they will have to accept it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> That "solution" still leads to exponential growth, the death rate would have to increase faster than the birth rate.
> How about making IVF and adoption illegal as well?
> There's always going to be some people that don't like the options, but if there's no choice, they will have to accept it.


Given that previous generations would be larger the death rate would quickly exceed the birthrate...in other words it would be an exponential decrease in population and that's without the deaths due to illness and injury.

And at some point we will either have to accept that our species growth needs to be limited to what our biosphere can support or parish regardless...at least to some extent....
Until we have the means of transporting humans to another habitable planet we will have to accept the limits that we are given.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jun 20, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Massive population decline, yes; extinction, no.
> 
> It's been too long since we've had a world war and/or major plague.



War isn't nearly as efficient a killer as disease. It look less than one year for 30-50 million people to be killed by the 1918 flu epidemic, it took around four years for around 22 million people to be killed by the war that was happening at about the same time (World War 1). Something like the black plague reduced the population of some countries by as much as 60 % (that's 3 out of every 5 people dying!).

I know we have vaccines for many of the old world epidemics, but I think the population will drop due to the likes of cancer, HIV, starvation, malaria, TB/flu/pneumonia especially in third world countries, etc. Each of those individually is taking more lives than any of the wars we've seen.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> And therein lies the dilemma, who decides who is sterilized etc, is it based on caste, economic situation, age, weight?



I'd say it should be based on whether you've already had a child or not...  but I'm not advocating this, just the lesser of several evils.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 20, 2015)

The Black Death was a great leveller in British society, suddenly there were no agricultural and other workers.

The common people  had value and society shifted from a feudal system to a position where skills were in demand and people could charge a price. Workers started to get rights and werent treated as subservient.


It led to the growth and development of ideas as skilled and other workers started travelling to find work and better pay. It also sped the rise of mechanization and the start of modern medicine.

This one epidemic caused a seismic shift in society and still has a bearing on the way we live today.


Sure it was a bit shit for those who died but it was just another evolutionary step.


Just like Alfred Russel Wallace  ( the Welshman who gave Darwin the idea) said,   "survival of the fittest"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_Russel_Wallace



According to some of the UK press today, the 6th mass extinction has already begun
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ten-humanity-s-existence-scientists-warn.html


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Sure it was a bit shit for those who died but it was just another evolutionary step.


I'm not hearing them complaining


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The Black Death was a great leveller in British society, suddenly there were no agricultural and other workers.
> 
> The common people  had value and society shifted from a feudal system to a position where skills were in demand and people could charge a price. Workers started to get rights and werent treated as subservient.
> 
> ...



Some may argue that it's that "growth & development" that has led to this potential upcoming crisis that this thread mentions, you see through that growth and development mankind has in effect dug it's own grave, because of it life expectancies have increase globally quite dramatically, even in historically low areas such as continental Africa life expectancies are increasing year on year, if you make comparisons over the last century it is probably mankind's greatest achievement or biggest nightmare dependant on which way you choose to look at it (for example, globally since 1900 life expectance has doubled), so it's not as simple as birth control, worldwide the averages have increased by 10-15 years over the last century which means the ever growing population...... is not dying off quick enough to counter balance.

In the UK alone the average life expectancy has increase from under 73 in 1975 to almost 81 in 2011....... I would imagine for most of us that's a really good thing but probably does link into to the theme of this thread.  Even though I am not a great believer in these so called "doomsday scenario's" one thing is clear, mankind needs to dramatically increase both it's food production and sustainable energy damn quick!

http://ourworldindata.org/data/population-growth-vital-statistics/life-expectancy/


----------

